# Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my. Someone's feeling a touch argumentative! (Firestorm wanting to bite my hand off at the shoulder....)

IMG_3358 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And I caught Mindwipe at the top of the Aviary today! I'm so proud of my old girl! 

Mind by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

Here she is being shy...

Mind by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Sooo pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful girls


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

More bird pix 

Sideswipe:

IMG_3366 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And egg number 2!!

IMG_3367 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

LMAO. I love how cockatiels have an angry face. Like you can 100% tell when they're pissed about something lmfao.

Gorgeous birdies


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Aww, they are soooo pretty!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous fids!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

We are up to egg number three! I'll take a picture tomorrow if I remember  And thanks everyone! I'm sure my fids' heads would swell if they heard all the compliments, LMAO!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Grrrr*

Our sweet little girls can be pretty grumpy if we dare to disturb their nests! Bennie is a boy, but my first 2 'tiels were hens. I never bred them, but when they laid eggs they were little terrors!


----------



## jean20057 (Dec 11, 2014)

Your birds are gorgeous!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Janalee said:


> Our sweet little girls can be pretty grumpy if we dare to disturb their nests! Bennie is a boy, but my first 2 'tiels were hens. I never bred them, but when they laid eggs they were little terrors!


both my male and female are very grumpy when broody...


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Jack and I had to have a little conversation about biting the hand that feeds you, I think he understands now, at least he has not tried to bite me since.


----------

